

What I Learned About Life After Interviewing 80 Highly Successful People - vjeux
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2015/01/what-i-learned-about-life-after-interviewing-80-highly-successful-people/

======
ssaddi
[http://blog.samaltman.com/the-days-are-long-but-the-
decades-...](http://blog.samaltman.com/the-days-are-long-but-the-decades-are-
short)

